# My Cheap Ash stash...



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

Now that I can post pics, here's a pic of my mostly cheap ash stash:










as well as part of my security system.

These things just keep multiplying. I just got the 100ct humi and it is already full!

Time to call Sam @ cheaphumidors.com!


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

As long as you enjoy them!!! Good looking stash!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Gunslinger....

Any stash is a stash!!! Whatever you do, don't go into the WTS threads... that's how my stash grew and grew and grew!!!!


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

_slip-sliding away,_

nice stash joe ! (dont go shoot'en your old lady !!)


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

nice stash you got there.. All that matters is that you enjoy the smokes..


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks y'all.

The quality of my stash has gotten a little better recently thanks to reading on Puff. 

I enjoyed the heck out of one of those Belindas while watching 'The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly' tonight.


:cb


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

jolyrogger said:


> nice stash you got there.. All that matters is that you enjoy the smokes..


*Thats exactly right!*
Don't let people's opinions be the soul basis on buying a cigar. Keeping up with the Jones is not always the best policy and can cost you alot in the beginning when trying to find your likings...
Smoke what you like and like what you smoke.

Nice collection though.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Gun and cigar p 0R n!!!! Woooooooooooooooooo-hoooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> *Thats exactly right!*
> Don't let people's opinions be the soul basis on buying a cigar. Keeping up with the Jones is not always the best policy and can cost you alot in the beginning when trying to find your likings...
> Smoke what you like and like what you smoke.
> 
> Nice collection though.


That's exactly what I do. I smoke whatever I like. I am a cheapskate and I dont think I have ever paid even $2 a stick (except when I went to the Cigar Bar). My better quality sticks mostly came in samplers that were freebies or on some other promo.

So far the only ones I didnt like were the Man O' Wars. Maybe a few more months in the humi will make them more palatable, or maybe someone will get them in a bomb or PIF.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

reblyell said:


> That's exactly what I do. I smoke whatever I like. I am a cheapskate and I dont think I have ever paid even $2 a stick (except when I went to the Cigar Bar). My better quality sticks mostly came in samplers that were freebies or on some other promo. QUOTE]
> 
> I do believe, Suh, that we are men of similar tastes!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

nice flag, i love to see other floridians remembering we are south of the mason dixon.


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> nice flag, i love to see other floridians remembering we are south of the mason dixon.


Thanks. I only fly the Southern flags. In front of my house, on my Jeep, my hat, etc.

Some of us are still fightin' the War.

"Sometimes there ain't no forgettin'." ~ Josey Wales

:cb


----------



## GunHand (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey Joe, looks like you are off to a good start with your collection. Oh, and LOVE the flag! :amen:


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

Kevin Keith said:


> reblyell said:
> 
> 
> > That's exactly what I do. I smoke whatever I like. I am a cheapskate and I dont think I have ever paid even $2 a stick (except when I went to the Cigar Bar). My better quality sticks mostly came in samplers that were freebies or on some other promo.
> ...


Now, if we could just find a $2 cigar still made in the South! 
Back in the day tobacco was currency down here.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

come to ybor. enough said.

unless you mean grown in the south. lol. then...i dunno.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Smoke what you like , like what you smoke. Just remember the slope gets slicker and slicker. Cheap or not


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

reblyell said:


> Thanks. I only fly the Southern flags. In front of my house, on my Jeep, my hat, etc.
> 
> Some of us are still fightin' the War.
> 
> ...


im not sad we lost the war in that it did end slavery. and for that im glad. but i do wish people would leave us alone about flying the flag. and in some aspects, wish we were still under it.
you know what they say. if we had another one, the south would win, because all the northern folk are down here now. lol. (just a joke, dont kill me people! .lol)

back to topic....lol.


----------

